# Cork Bark Bulk suppliers?????



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there I'm wondering if any RFUKers could recommend a good relibale supplier for a bulk purchase of cork bark. 
It is so serve a variety of animals, hence why i'm looking for a lot, as i'm upgrading a lot of my habitats.

There are so many suppliers its giving me a headache, so a personal recommendation would be great! Thanks all!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

id like to know this aswell


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Me 2 !!!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

how much are u after?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Amazonian said:


> Hi there I'm wondering if any RFUKers could recommend a good relibale supplier for a bulk purchase of cork bark.
> It is so serve a variety of animals, hence why i'm looking for a lot, as i'm upgrading a lot of my habitats.
> 
> There are so many suppliers its giving me a headache, so a personal recommendation would be great! Thanks all!


well if it is any good to you 

I can get Bulk Bales of 50KG for £250


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> well if it is any good to you
> 
> I can get Bulk Bales of 50KG for £250


Where from!?


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm looking for bulk tubes for work, but for personal use, a large carrier bag of small 4/5" pieces would do.......


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i.am.idc said:


> Where from!?


a reptile products wholesaler in the UK


----------

